# Knitted Lace Christmas Tree



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Free link to a pattern for a knitted lace tree.

http://www.joanswoolscrafts.com/knitted-christmas-tree/


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What a beautiful creation! I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

That's gorgeous. I was looking for an idea to decorate our table at the Christmas dinner in the park this year. Now if only I can find the green ribbon yarn here in the valley where there is very limited yarn shopping. Only options I have are Michaels and Hobby Lobby.


----------



## rroma (Dec 11, 2011)

Love the pattern but where can I purchase yarn to make the tree?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

What is knitting lace and where can it be purchased?


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you I love it, I will have to find the green lace, is it Starbella?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is a beautiful tree...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is different!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That's really pretty.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is pretty... thanks for sharing.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

That is from UK, guess we will have to wait til someone across the pond comes in and can tell us what knitting lace it...


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

I wonder if it would work with Sashay?


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

I found the lace on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Gold-Eyelet-Knitting-In-Lace-Lurex-Edge-35mm-wide-per-5-metres-/350642203233?pt=Sewing_Trims&hash=item51a3e76a61
The cost is $8.87 but the shipping is $32.53!!!! Out of sight - there has t be something in the US somewhere!
The store is http://stores.ebay.com/Minerva-Craft-Centre/Knitting-/_i.html?_fsub=3048964010&_sid=182272310&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
This is what it looks like:


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

7953Princess said:


> I found the lace on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Gold-Eyelet-Knitting-In-Lace-Lurex-Edge-35mm-wide-per-5-metres-/350642203233?pt=Sewing_Trims&hash=item51a3e76a61
> The cost is $8.87 but the shipping is $32.53!!!! Out of sight - there has t be something in the US somewhere!
> The store is http://stores.ebay.com/Minerva-Craft-Centre/Knitting-/_i.html?_fsub=3048964010&_sid=182272310&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
> This is what it looks like:


Whoa!!!! I did a google search but found nothing. Where is this being shipped from? Thanks for the picture -- maybe a sewing dept in a chain store would have lace with eyelets in it, and they just don't call it "knitting lace".


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Shipping from the UK.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

www.lainesworld.co.uk/L/eyeletlace.html, this link is in the UK but the postage is £7 by Royal Mail to USA 10-14 days.


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

MarykM said:


> www.lainesworld.co.uk/L/eyeletlace.html, this link is in the UK but the postage is £7 by Royal Mail to USA 10-14 days.


There are also some free patterns on this site for knitting in lace


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

7953Princess said:


> Thank you!


No problem hope you get to try it out, it looks really good when knit up, let me know if you have a problem getting it and I will try to help


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I saved this, thanks!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I tried to click on the link, but it's not working. Did anyone download a pattern? I'm trying to help a fellow knitter who is searching everywhere for a christmas tree pattern and/or video on how to do it.

any help would really be appreciated.

Anita


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

has anyone got the pattern for the knitted in lace Christmas tree please, I have been on the initial site but there is nothing there.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

has anyone got the pattern for the knitted in lace Christmas tree please, I have been on the initial site but there is nothing there.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

has anyone got the pattern for the knitted in lace Christmas tree please, I have been on the initial site but there is nothing there.


----------



## mindy2776 (Apr 5, 2012)

I tried also and it said coming soon. I would love to have this pattern. Can it be found anywhere else? Mindy


aknitter said:


> I tried to click on the link, but it's not working. Did anyone download a pattern? I'm trying to help a fellow knitter who is searching everywhere for a christmas tree pattern and/or video on how to do it.
> 
> any help would really be appreciated.
> 
> Anita


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

You can buy the knitted lace in the UK from most wool and habadashary shops. I am having trouble getting the knitting instructions. Have the materials and picture but even when i click on the download it wont give me the rest. Can anyone help with the rest of the instructions?


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

aknitter said:


> I tried to click on the link, but it's not working. Did anyone download a pattern? I'm trying to help a fellow knitter who is searching everywhere for a christmas tree pattern and/or video on how to do it.
> 
> any help would really be appreciated.
> 
> Anita


I had the same trouble - got the materials but cannot down load the instructions


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't even see the tree, what's wrong with me?


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> I can't even see the tree, what's wrong with me?


I manages to download a picture with the materials required to knit the tree but couldnt download the knitting section. Hope somebody managed and can help us all


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

All I get is: "Website Coming Soon". No clickable links at all. Perhaps another time. But thanks for sharing your findings. 



7953Princess said:


> Free link to a pattern for a knitted lace tree.
> 
> http://www.joanswoolscrafts.com/knitted-christmas-tree/


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

T.Raj said:


> All I get is: "Website Coming Soon". No clickable links at all. Perhaps another time. But thanks for sharing your findings.


The original post was back in 2011. I think it's an old website. Did you try google?


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

I went on ebay in the end and bought a christmas tree in lace for £1.75. Also they had patterns for candles and baubles at £1 75 each. Found a Christmas Tree patten with a company called Knitwell.co.uk. They also had the wool (Chunky) which i bought.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

brenda1946 said:


> I manages to download a picture with the materials required to knit the tree but couldnt download the knitting section. Hope somebody managed and can help us all


I'm still hoping for a good thread too! I saw the pattern years ago and loved it. I was new to the internet then and didn't know how to download or save things. I do now! LOL


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

ParkerEliz said:


> I can't even see the tree, what's wrong with me?


 I didn't see a pattern at all, only a web page.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

When I clicked on the link, it took me to a web page, no pattern.

Sorry for the double post.


----------

